# Durango Herald: Extraxted Vallecito Boater



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Story: Durango Herald News, Kayaker rescued from creek


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Interesting to see the video. Heal up quick to the injured paddler. We may have spotted the separated craft, as it looked like there was a boat pinned underwater in the river left side of the last drop of trashcan, in sort of a sieve that you could see from downstream.

In other news, the foot gauge in the creek was reading about .1 higher than the internet gauge for our runs.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

ACC said:


> In other news, the foot gauge in the creek was reading about .1 higher than the internet gauge for our runs.


So which gauge do you feel was more accurate?

Leland


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Seemed like the visual readings were right, but I only have a limited comparison from a few runs two years ago, around the same levels -- between 2.0 and 2.2. We had a nice low-medium flow this weekend, with visual readings at 2.05 to 2.15, while the internet showed it around 1.95 to 2.05. On Sunday morning, when the guage online read about 2.13, it was more like a solid 2.2, with surges up to 2.3. 

Someone who runs the creek more frequently probably knows best whether the internet guage is reading low, but that seems true to reason, since it's not just a cfs vs. gauge height difference, but rather a difference between what was observed vs. what the online guage reports.


----------



## dbs (Mar 12, 2005)

*things learned*

first, i broke two of my own rules: get dialed in with new equipment before using it in class V; and, listen to your gut, if you're not feeling it don't go. i was dumb and paid the price... my tib and fib are broken through. sorry to everyone this affected.

there were a number of things learned, and i'm not going to talk about most of it here. but, there are a couple of things that i think people who themselves or their friends might be in this situation should know. 

to give a little background, i paddled badly and got hurt, however, i had hoped to exit the canyon with the help of the group i was paddling with, had climbed part way up, and ropes were set to the top. at some point someone called 911 despite the fact we had asked people not to. once they were en route we decided to wait in anticipation of having proper ropes. in the end i think it probably would have been equally or more safe, and certainly quicker by several hours, to exit the way were planning. after waiting several hours on the ledge i was ready to descend, reenter the water and move downstream to where you can climb out. if rescue people get involved, even if you don't ask them to, they will essentially take over and treat you like you are in their custody. 

but the main point of this post is that i'd like to warn people about some of the forms that were put in front of me when i was declining the abulance ride. i had hoped to be able to attach them, however, i have not received them yet, so let me explain...apparently under CO law, one can refuse an abulance ride but only after signing a waiver (i am not a lawyer in CO, so this was simply represented to me). i was given what was represented to be an acknowledgement of a privacy policy. however, what it said was quite different. it was a number of pages long and was acknowledging all types of liability, guilt, and debt, and waiving all liability on the rescuer's behalf. some of this might have been valid, particularly if i or my group had requested assistance - and some of it was totally inappropriate. the form was at any rate not what it was represented to be. i declined to sign it, at which point the real waiver of about 1 page long was produced and i signed it.

at the hospital i was again presented with a privacy policy and what was represented to be an acknowledgement and authorization. it contained, among other clauses, verbiage agreeing to a charge at the highest interest allowed by law (30% 40%?) as soon as 90 days from the non-payment of any bill elapsed. i struck these clauses, and signed it. 

when you're hurt, and people who appear to be playing helping roles are putting forms in front of you, you might want to remain a little skeptical, and realize that you don't actually have to sign everything.

ACC, thanks for the well-wishes. i ran the bottom drop of t-can on the right backward - bad form! the boat is out. there was a boat in the entrance cave when we came by, and i understand that there were maybe a half-dozen swims at entrance in the days prior. i am still missing a black carbon werner with black mamba pogies.

the gauge still appears to be reading low. looks like it reads electronically at the trough, and is probably still reading a little lower than it did before the gauge was re-calibrated a few years back.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey DBS - I'm glad you are ok. Thanks for sharing lessons learned, that's especially important to know about the medical treatment forms.

I have already RE-learned several creeking lessons myself this year, including the trust your gut one...

Heal quick!!


----------



## DES (Apr 9, 2006)

Having been there for the majority of the ordeal, I'll offer my objective observations as well as short, subjective comments.
Objective observations: My party of 3 came across a party of 4 right above Pick Up Sticks, requesting our assistance for a paddler with a possible broken leg. The paddler was out of the water, with a Sam splint in place (initial first aid was given by Josh ? (used to work @Durango Joes, and ? Jesse?, both Durango paddlers) These two Durango locals initially helped out the party of 2. My party of 3 were all locals whom have paddled Vallecito numerous times, and one of whom is staff in the Emergency Department of Mercy Medical Center and on La Plata County Search and Rescue. Another is an EMS provider/firefighter in La Plata County, and trains with a technical resuce agency in the county. The 3rd member is a professor, and basically has Vallecito as his backyard run, and knows the creek as well as anyone. 
When the paddler was found, he was hypothermic; his lips were a little blue and he was shivering. We advised him that the best, safest method of getting him out was the search and rescue team. He declined on the basis of money cost, even though agrevation of his injuries was very probable. My party agreed to help, despite the outlook of a difficult, dangerous, and lengthy (at BEST) extraction from the gorge. A couple of ropes were already in place, and utilized with the addition of another belay rope to effect a prussik ascension out of the gorge. Conditions were wet, muddy, slippery, with loose rock. It was raining on and off. 
The paddler ascended about 15-20 feet, and was then very fatigued. Attempts to make a 3 to 1 hauling system proved inefective because tying together throw bags was not practical, sharp edges, thin ropes, etc. 
At this point, 4 of us (all locals whom hava paddled Vallecito many times) decided to call an all stop to the operations and get search and rescue involved. While this was going on, someone relayed a message to Matt Wilson and party to call search and rescue.
Search and rescue personell arrived on scene and safely extracted the paddler out of the gorge ( about 60 feet of steep, wet and loose rock), about a 1/4 mile to the trail, and about 1 1/2 miles to the trailhead, where his partner took him to the hospital. 
Subjective thoughts: The five paddlers who assisted, felt extraction from the gorge was possible, but would have placed us all at risk. It would have been difficult and dangerous at best. Making his injuries worse was very possible and certainly probable. Utilizing local resources trained and equiped for this very scenario was thought to be the very best, safest method. After all, _everyone's safety is FIRST PRIORITY._
Don, I wish you a speedy recovery, and I hope that this incident hasn't left a bitter taste about Vallecito and the local rescue agencies. I admire your warrior attitude of wanting to get out on minimum resources, but please understand that your safety, as well as rescue personnel, were the main concerns. It's too bad that legal forms had to be dealt with, but in a day and age of lawsuits over people helping other people, it's a nesescary evil.
To everyone else, a backcountry hiking card, wildlife habitat stamp, fishing licencse, hunting liscense, etc can be purchased for a minimum fee (as low as 3 $ per year) to the effect of not paying a search and rescue fee should the need arise. 
Also, we owe it to our friends whom we paddle with to have at least basic medical and CPR training, as well as carrying basic rope resuce gear/pin kit. Have fun, be safe, and "trust your gut feelings".


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

DES makes some valid points. Glad that your accident had a (relatively) happy ending. 

This is a good reminder for everyone to buy a Colorado Outdoor Search and Rescue card. $3 is a bargain. As DES mentioned, if you have a hunting or fishing license, you're covered. 


Colorado Search and Rescue Fund Card Purchase


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Glad your ok Don. Heal up fast!

Vallecito has really been dishing it out this year. Be safe in there!


----------



## dbs (Mar 12, 2005)

*guess i have yet to learn another lesson...*

or i wouldn't have clicked that submit button yesterday.

there are a number of facts you got wrong and there were a number of things you apparently did not see, but i prefer not to discuss them here, so, DES and Durango Steve, you have a PM.

i appreciate you guys stopping when you came by, and at least entertaining my friend's request to help. but, i will just simply say that once someone calls search and rescue it forcloses all other options, and as i said at the time, subjects the person rescued to other risks...beyond being an involuntary participant in a photo op for the SAR's new pimp litter. i would have preferred that you had discussed this decision with me before acting on it as it subjected me to substantial risk without my consent. if you did not want to participate i would have completely understood. deciding for me and the others that i would be extracted is another thing.

oh, and i'm definitely going to get a fishing license next time, and by next time i do not mean that i'll be back in vallecito. adam's death in the canyon permanently changed my perception of the place. i think i've had enough of it.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

DBS are you serious. if so why didn't you just paddle out? personally if somebody like DES stopped to help in the first place wasn't at the request to entertain your friends... you should be damn greatful your request didn't turn out hurting others or putting others including your self in worse danger. having not been there and knowing the feeling of not being able to assist in a box canyon, these situations aren't suppose to be taken lightely. if the gear isn't available you need to get it from somewhere. as DES said, safety is number one concern for everybody not just you the victim.

if i were you i would send my gratest gratitude to the people whom made "responsible" decisions for all. and if you seriously are more worried about trained SAR personel with the proper gear extracting you over tied throw bags; than you have some issues with your ego.

way to step up and do whats right DES.

DBS, safety wasn't your concern it was money.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like two reasonable people with their own side of the story. Generally if someone disobeyed my wishes to not call S&R I would be pissed. That said, I've boated with DES and some of the other Durango folks in that group and would certainly defer to them if they thought calling S&R was the right decision. Especially if they were helping with the rescue.

Thanks for taking it offline rather than airing your dirty laundry for the buzz (although you know we love to watch people duke it out in public.)

I'm buying that S&R card right now. $3 and you can order online. Can't believe I haven't done it yet.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Not to flame you but a Tib / Fib is a pretty serious injury. A couple winters ago I was out backcountry skiing and smacked a tree and broke my tibial plateau. I was fortunate that was all I did. Anyway I was 15 feet away from the old forest road I was going to ski out on, last turn of the day when I hit a patch of rotten snow and got tossed into the tree. Big fat hard aspen tree. I have close to 600 days of skiing in the BC, I'm pretty experienced, I certainly wasn't expecting this. Fortunately for me my crew was solid, and after sliding down the road on a shovel for two hours we got to the truck. It was getting late, cold, I was in shock, no cell reception, no snowmobilers in the canyon that afternoon and we made a judgement call. Nowadays, I have nerve damage in my foot that feels likea combination of putting a nine volt battery on your tongue and somebody holding a torch to it. Everyday. Might of been avoided if I had waited for help, thats what SAR is for. I was laying on the couch a couple weeks later and Leo, a flight nurse in the area, walks in the house to go ski with my buddies, and he asks me, why didn't you call us? Other than the fact I was jealous I couldn't ski and I was in excruciating pain, I didn't have a good answer. I had already paid for SAR with my hiking card and hunting & fishing licenses. Honestly I would have paid the bill to avoid being where I'm at now. Those guys in the canyon were looking out for you. They were thinking clearly and had the know-how to deal with the sitiuation. When your cold and in shock, trust me, you don't always think as clearly. Vallecito is the real deal and a serious injury like you had necessitates good choices and quality help. Like I said, not to flame you just to share my experiences. Heal up well to paddle another day. Peace


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is my part of the story. 

I’ll start by establishing my ethos as a paddler. I started paddling in 1985. I have worked as a safety kayaker for Durango rafting companies on the Upper Animas. I’ve paddled Vallecito between 10 and 20 times per year since I moved to the Durango area nine years ago. And I paddled Vallecito the day before the accident with dbs and his friend, Adam. (A side note, my ego has been massaged.)

I think some additional background information is useful for a better perspective about the situation. I met dbs and Adam in the Vallecito parking lot Tuesday. dbs informed me that he had done the run numerous times, so I felt comfortable paddling with them. During the run, dbs swam on the lower part of Trash Can (the same place he swam the next day). After attempting to move the boat to the shore, it disappeared downstream. I believe rescuing the boat was unsuccessful due to the lack of float bags. The boat was extremely heavy and difficult to move. Having lost his boat, dbs swam and climbed downstream to a gully below Pick-up-Sticks, where he then hiked out to the trail. Adam and I continued downstream where we met another group, Tony Miley and Like Hanson. The four of us completed the run and found dbs’s boat pinned above the boulder following Finish Line. After some improvisation and quick maneuvering, the boat was placed above the large sandy beach on the right side. dbs was grateful and provided ample beers for the effort. He also noted that he wanted to leave Vallecito and paddle some other rivers in Colorado. Needless to say, I was surprised to see him on the river the next day.

I returned Wednesday to run Vallecito with two other local paddlers, both of whom are trained medical professionals. One works for Pine River Search and Rescue and the other is a nurse at Mercy Medical Center. Just prior to Pick-up-Sticks, we encountered the group with which dbs was paddling. I greeted Adam, and he informed us that dbs had injured his leg. Josh informed me that James had already climbed the cliff and attached a rope. Adam said that dbs wanted to climb out at this point. I only have basic first aid and CPR credentials, so I’m not an expert, but dbs looked very cold and was shivering. I told him that we should send two people to call search and rescue because of the difficulty of the extraction point, the inclement weather, and the nature of the injury. He told me “No, I do not have insurance, and I do not want search and rescue involved.” The two other member of my group also strongly advocated getting additional help. However, after much insistence from dbs, we decided to try and remove him from the canyon. Josh and Adam stayed with dbs, while three of us climbed to the top to join James. The climb was difficult, given the rain, slick rock, and crumbling cliff, but James attached a safety rope to aid in our ascent.

Once on top, the four of us began assembling a rope system, but it became increasingly apparent that we needed more equipment. We were able to move dbs about 20 feet up the cliff to a perch, but he told us he was fatigued and needed to rest. At this point, the effort had taken about three hours and it was about four o’clock. Finally, the four people on top of the cliff decided it was time to get help, especially since the parking lot was only about two miles away, it was getting late, and the temperature was cold. The search and rescue personnel arrived within about an hour. 

In the end, it’s a bad situation for everyone involved; however, there are lessons to be learned, as others have already noted. Aside from having insurance or a backcountry card, the question of who is “in charge” also needs to be considered. Certainly the victim has the right to refuse professional help. But when that refusal endangers other people’s lives, and potentially the life of the victim, then that refusal needs to be reevaluated. It’s also noteworthy that once search and rescue arrived with the additional equipment, des and ep orchestrated the safety system. Remember, these two advised in favor of calling search and rescue.

Lastly, I ran Vallecito five times last week and saw four swims and a blown spray skirt. So have fun, be safe, and carry your backcountry card.

Take care and heal quickly dbs. I hope to meet you again under sunnier skies.


----------



## Riogoodtime (Mar 23, 2009)

*DBS THE ONLY WRONG FROM YOUR SITUATION IS THAT IT INVOLVED MULTIPLE OTHER PADDLERS WHICH WERE ENDANGERING THEMSELVES TRYING TO CLIMB YOU UP AND OUT OF THERE, MAD PROPS TO YOU FOR WANTING TO RUF IT OUT OF THERE WITH THAT SERIOUS OF INJURIES, TOO MANY PEOPLE IN THE MEDICAL FIELD ARE SO DAMN WORRIED ABOUT A LAWSUIT LIABILITY THAT THEY WOULDNT PISS ON YOU IF YOU WERE ON FIRE, WHEN I FIRST STARTED PADDLING I HAD A SHOULDER DISLOCATION IN SUMMIT COUNTY AND NO ONE WOULD HELP ME I WAS AT LEAST AN HOUR AND TWENTY MINUTES FROM ANY HELP SINCE IT WAS SUNDAY LONG STORY SHORT ANOTHER PADDLER PUT IT BACK IN FOR ME AND I LEARNED TO PUT IT IN MYSELF LATER TIL EVENTUALLY FIXING IT WITH SURGERY, ANYWAYS THE SAD TRUTH IS THAT NOWADAYS PEOPLE ARE FUCKS THANKFULLY THE OTHER PADDLERS AROUND YOU WERE THERE AND MADE THE RIGHT DECISIONS, GOD SPEED ON YOUR HEALING GOOD LUCK*


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

I wasn't there for this incident so I don't know about this particular case, but in my experience that rescue squad is top notch. I was totally impressed with their skills, thoroughness, and professionalism when I dealt with them.

Hope you heal up soon, Don, and thanks for the heads-up about the paperwork.

Leland


----------



## randers (Apr 29, 2009)

*CORSAR card link*

https://dola.colorado.gov/corsar_order/order

3 bucks.


----------



## bgoogins (Nov 10, 2005)

*full caps*



Riogoodtime said:


> *DBS THE ONLY WRONG FROM YOUR SITUATION IS THAT IT INVOLVED MULTIPLE OTHER PADDLERS WHICH WERE ENDANGERING THEMSELVES TRYING TO CLIMB YOU UP AND OUT OF THERE, MAD PROPS TO YOU FOR WANTING TO RUF IT OUT OF THERE WITH THAT SERIOUS OF INJURIES, TOO MANY PEOPLE IN THE MEDICAL FIELD ARE SO DAMN WORRIED ABOUT A LAWSUIT LIABILITY THAT THEY WOULDNT PISS ON YOU IF YOU WERE ON FIRE, WHEN I FIRST STARTED PADDLING I HAD A SHOULDER DISLOCATION IN SUMMIT COUNTY AND NO ONE WOULD HELP ME I WAS AT LEAST AN HOUR AND TWENTY MINUTES FROM ANY HELP SINCE IT WAS SUNDAY LONG STORY SHORT ANOTHER PADDLER PUT IT BACK IN FOR ME AND I LEARNED TO PUT IT IN MYSELF LATER TIL EVENTUALLY FIXING IT WITH SURGERY, ANYWAYS THE SAD TRUTH IS THAT NOWADAYS PEOPLE ARE FUCKS THANKFULLY THE OTHER PADDLERS AROUND YOU WERE THERE AND MADE THE RIGHT DECISIONS, GOD SPEED ON YOUR HEALING GOOD LUCK*


Dont mean to sound like a prick, but can we drop the full caps next time?


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

DBS, your are f'n HARD. If I swam two days in a row in Vallecito and was clinging to a cliff in the rain with a tib/fib frature, I would be crying like a girl to have Search and Rescue pull my ass out of there.


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

I concur w/ Fullmer and Dan's account of how things went down. What I want to add is that after Don stopped on the Ledge 50-75 feet below the rim, we continued to plan his evac. As Adam ascended the fixed rope, a microwave size rock shifted and threatened three people w/ serious harm and or death. Not an option I allow when considering a plan. This is when we, as Dan said, called stop, and waited for a well equipped team to handle the situation. Had this been in BFE and Making that rescue work was the only option, I assure you the team you were lucky enough to have around you would have made it happen. But, better resources were nearby and available.

In addition, ... I also have more to add but in keeping w/ this threads constaints of better judgment, will use pm to air it out.

Parker


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

As I started posting, I forgot to say the first thing that came to mind:

Don, I hope your recovery is as smooth as possible and apolgize for your experience here in durango.

Parker


----------



## emptypockets (Apr 11, 2009)

"When core body temperature falls below 95F, shivering diminishes. The patient may become confused; reasoning becomes clouded. [...] As the body continues to cool, the victim begins to lose touch with reality. In some cases, they experience atypical mood swings and may become argumentative or combative when assistance is offered." - Whitewater Rescue Manual, Walbridge & Sundmacher, pp 129-130.
----
Not taking any sides. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## chiefton (Aug 3, 2006)

*Strong work*

Sounds like a rough situation, that really could have been much worse.

PARKER: The last time I saw you I wasn't sure you would be paddling again after your high water rockwood shenanigans. My tonsils are gone, and it's great.

des: Thanks for pulling me off of that rock on the piedra I probably wouldn't have lived much longer. You still owe me a knife.

fullmer: I still tell folks about how cool your class is. I passed on "Refuge" and "Pilgrim at Tinker Creek" to my mother and father and they both loved them both.

speedy recovery dbs

I'm glad to hear you are all doing the good work and assisting in rescues along the way.

We won't have much of a season but lemme know if any of yous end up in the the Fort Collins area.

Warm wishes from someone else who Genuinely NEEDED help and it was there.

Craig
9709038438


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Craig,

Good to hear you well and getting out. Hope Fort Collins is treating you well. Our season is looking just as brief so getting after it here w/ less road time.

Yeah rockwood. That place might be to me what valle is to Don. Not quite so expensive as last time when I lost my boat, but a broken paddle and "mandatory rodeo". Gotta Love it.

Parker


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

[/quote]There are a number of facts you got wrong and there were a number of things you apparently did not see, but i prefer not to discuss them here, so, DES and Durango Steve, you have a PM.

i appreciate you guys stopping when you came by, and at least entertaining my friend's request to help. but, i will just simply say that once someone calls search and rescue it forcloses all other options, and as i said at the time, subjects the person rescued to other risks...beyond being an involuntary participant in a photo op for the SAR's new pimp litter. i would have preferred that you had discussed this decision with me before acting on it as it subjected me to substantial risk without my consent. if you did not want to participate i would have completely understood. deciding for me and the others that i would be extracted is another thing.
[/quote]

I remember thinking as things started to unravel that DBS was not being rational because he was injured, in distress and / or hypothermic. My gut feeling was that he was stubburn. Again, trust your gut. After our plan was rejected by DBS to get him in dry cloths, re-evaluate and consider other resources, I considered leaving them to their own resourses, but that meant leaving my cousin, and someone in need, whether the need was percieved or not. Consider our rescue an *intervention *if you will, but if presented w/ a similar situation in the future, I would likely make the same decision. I would also encourage people in a "situation" to determine the most appropriate leadership whether it be a person or a team, and those decisions to be respected. 

Above DBS mentions things that we were wrong about and did not see. I hope you might realize you also missed some pertinant details, and had you allowed some simple measures such as rewarming and eating to prepare for a prolonged rescue, maybe your wishes for self rescue would have been more seriously considered. 

Also DBS says "deciding for me and the others that i would be extracted is another thing." The decision was a group (those of us at the Top)decision to stop where we were and wait for SAR which was activated. If continuing could have been done safely, we would have, and told SAR "thanks for showing up" Which I doubt has been said. But there were objective hazards you were unaware of and or have forgotten, such as the Steep, Overgrown and Muddy 1/4 mile just to get to the trail. and the relatively smooth litter ride down the the trail.

Again, your pain tolerance and emphesis on self rescue is not lost on me, but there is a big picture to be considered.

I seem to have digressed from the "not airing it here" moto, but had somethings on my mind that are prudent for everyone to consider in a "situation".

Parker


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

You guys should have made him swim out. 

In any event, I thought Vallecito was a Darwin zone.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Dude broke his leg in a class five gorge, and he is out and okay. Everything else is semantics. Stop throwing stones at each other and realize you were all lucky. Hopefully the SAR won't go after him as this is exactly what we all know they hate. The fact that everyone is afraid to call them when things are really bad because they will face a huge bill.

Glad everyone is out of that everyone is okay.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Canada said:


> Dude broke his leg in a class five gorge, and he is out and okay. Everything else is semantics. Stop throwing stones at each other and realize you were all lucky. Hopefully the SAR won't go after him as this is exactly what we all know they hate. The fact that everyone is afraid to call them when things are really bad because they will face a huge bill.
> 
> Glad everyone is out of that everyone is okay.


Yep - sounds like a lot of Monday morning quarterbacking if you ask me....


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Mut, would you like to tell the dog leash story?


----------



## dbs (Mar 12, 2005)

*i have sent PM's and received none*

for the record, i walked up to the trail largely on my own power, then was not permitted to walk down to camp. and my temperature when taken on arriving at the campground was normal.

if you guys really want to discuss this why don't you PM me? i think i raised very valid points in my PM to DES, but i will not discuss them here.

don't expect a quick response however, i am having surgery today.

huge thanks to everyone who helped.

don


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

hullflyer said:


> Mut, would you like to tell the dog leash story?


 
Bwahhahahahahaaa. I'd love to. First, is hullflyer Carpel?

So there I was..... I was a SICK kayaker. I had been kayaking for 1 whole year, but i did manage to kayak every day for a few hours a day with some great boaters so I was able to progress failry quiclky. This was back in the day when the way you learned was to just follow your buddies. My "buddies" took me kayaking for the first time ever on Westwater in January (on mind altering substances). 

Anyway.... There I was (again)..... It was my sencond season kayaking and peak water was over and Vallecito was coming back down. I had heard of the creek and was really excited to get in there. A Mr. Signorini took me down the run for the first time. We sat in the put in eddie and J-bo explained the entrance move to me. After a 30 second verbal scout we decided it would much more pure if I went first. So, I shoved off and BOOF- I stuck that shit. I also stuck the rest of the run. We got out to look at paddle bitch but otherwise I followed J-bo's lead and since he too is a sick (old) boater my lines were his lines and they were good lines. We got back to the parking lot, cracked a beer and beer and talked shit about women, how sick we are, how cool it is that i live in a tent... you know, quality kayak BS.

Ahh... the next i woke and could not wait to get back on the creek. J-bo was not available but lucky for me another sick (old) boater Mr. Carpel was available and willing to tkae this seasoned vetern down the run. Again, we sat in the put in eddie and then BOOF- I stuck that shit again!!

Then we got to Paddle Bitch. Things were going so good until i fliped near the top and ran the rapid upside down. Have I mentioned that I don't know how to roll? Well, I swam but luckily got out on a rock in the middle of the river. My sick creek boat (hurricane) went on without me. I managed to jump from the rock to shore and ended up on River left on the rock pile that fors the didlo rock at the bottom of the drop. There is a reason that the next rapid is called "No Way Out" becasue, there is no way out, unless you are a climber and have ropes and ascenders in your truck. Mike (stud) decided to paddle no way out alone and go to my truck to grad some climbing gear to get me out. On his way down he paused for a moment to grab my boat, empty it and put it on shore just above finish line. 

Mike is really fast becasue I was not there that long before i hear someone yell rope and a throwbag with two ascenders on it gently comes to rest in front of my face (smile). The throw bag is maybe a 6mm rope. I am used to jugging on an 11mm rope. I was the most scared thinking that Mike is not a climber and I have no idea if he knows how to tie his shoes much less a knot. I rememebr saying to myself to just ignore everything and start to jug up that line. I went up the throwbag about 30 feet and then see that it is tied to a real climbing rope. Apparently all I had in my truck was a short old rope used to tow cars with. Anywak, it was nice and thick and I felt better. I passed the juggs over the knot and kept moving. Then the rock starts to go to slab and I see Mike standing there smiling (or laughing at me). Then I noticed that the rope was tied to the tree using a dog leash. Now, don't get me wrong. I was very happy that Mike saved my ass, but I could not belive that he used my dogs leash to tie off to the tree when i had a backpack full of webbing slings??????. All mike could say was, its made out of webbing. The only thing more disturbing than the leash was that it was tied onto the tree using some 2nd grade square knots.

After we coiled the rope, i climbed back down to the river, got in my boat and BOOF- stuck finish line. 

Thank god for short term memory loss. I was right back up there the next day, and the next, and the next. 

And, in case you didn't understand this post, Mike Carpel is the man.

Just so we are clear, this happened 14 years ago and I no longer live in a tent, but i am still SICK.

Mut


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

And if anybody thinks I told my story to somehow express how cool I think I am, it was actually to represent what a gaper and a tool I can be. I tried to share in a self deprecating way. Shit happens and the only reason I think I had anything to share was because of all the "Boneheaded Gaper Barney" moves I've pulled over the years. Mut, I forgot that one, I always liked the one about surfing Mandatory. And I don't think I want share all my boating carnage stories, the list is too long. But I did have good lines in Vallecito.


----------



## G-man (May 24, 2005)

From my limited opinion, i think when you are hurt and relying on others to evacuate you, you give up any rights to make demands about how they would like to rescue you.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I believe I have another Mut rescue story- late one night at Micos after a hard evening of drinking cervezas, Mut went to take a leak at the side of the river and slipped into the water. Since it was pitch-black out and the banks were 5' of vertical mud, Mut let out a drunken wail for someone to fish him out. As I recal, he ws genuinely worried that he might not be able to get out. I think it was Vinnie (Nathan) that finally came and got him. :grin:

Viva Mexico!


----------



## dbs (Mar 12, 2005)

i don't think i was necessarily relying on others to rescue me. contrary to F's post, i reached the point i was at by essentially crawling up there. josh yanked me the final few inches by my vest. i did use the rope adam set, but, not as an accend as i didn't know how. moreover, by the time the call was made i was considering entering the water below pick up sticks, swimming through the pool around the corner and struggling up that route. i had never broken a major bone before and when i went up i didn't realize the pain would diminish after a while. they called SAR without letting me know, so i didn't have the option. moreover, i don't think the people who i was boating with, who were doing the things to help me, made the phone call.

i say this...just to send the message to the people who are about to put me under that there's still some fight in me. :wink: so flame on people, i'll be unable to respond for a while.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

El Flaco said:


> I believe I have another Mut rescue story- late one night at Micos after a hard evening of drinking cervezas, Mut went to take a leak at the side of the river and slipped into the water. Since it was pitch-black out and the banks were 5' of vertical mud, Mut let out a drunken wail for someone to fish him out. As I recal, he ws genuinely worried that he might not be able to get out. I think it was Vinnie (Nathan) that finally came and got him. :grin:
> 
> Viva Mexico!


El Flaco, You just made me cry laughing. I did fall in the drink in the middle of the night (or shortly after I passed out) trying to take a piss into the river. The bank was about tall and muddy. I was clinging to the weeds whimpering "help, help, help" until someone gave me a hand. I was truly worried I was going to drown. It may have been Vinne. 

Good one.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tale Chris. I would have posted my version but your P.O.V. was way funnier. Good times.
MK


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*SAR card?*

I can't believe anyone who boats,bikes, hikes or skis(bc) doesn't have a card!?
It's a no brainer!
Also so a great B-day gift,get one for your buddy's so we don't have this discussion again, a 5 year card is only 15 bucks.
p.s..
db sorry bout the wrath of the buzz, still hope you heal well and fast
I'm sure you'll be back out there soon enough!
cheers


----------



## master of disaster (Apr 6, 2009)

a f-ing dog leash. classic. I laughed... hard... knowing I would have done the same thing!


----------



## bgoogins (Nov 10, 2005)

*incurred actual SAR costs?*



dbs said:


> first, i broke two of my own rules: get dialed in with new equipment before using it in class V; and, listen to your gut, if you're not feeling it don't go. i was dumb and paid the price... my tib and fib are broken through. sorry to everyone this affected......e bottom drop of t-can on the right backward - bad form! the boat is out. there was a boat in the entrance cave when we came by, and i understand that there were maybe a half-dozen swims at entrance in the days prior. i am still missing a black carbon werner with black mamba pogies...
> quote]
> 
> Just curious dbs, did you actually incur any costs from The SAR rescue? I was on SAR in Telluride (San Miguel County) for a while and I dont remember hearing that vicitims were actually charged for our services. The exception to that is when a helicopter is called in, but in general most SAR teams are volunteer. The crew of 16 folks that showed up to help you were probably there and not getting paid in anyway and doing it because they believe in service back to people and love for the outdoors.
> ...


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

hullflyer said:


> Thanks for the tale Chris. I would have posted my version but your P.O.V. was way funnier. Good times.
> MK


Its been a while since I wrote your last name. Sorry about the mispelling.

Mut


----------

